# Win 7, alle Icons sind gleich.



## HardwareCholeriker (25. Juli 2010)

Das problem habe ich schon seit ein paar Monaten da es mir ehrlichgesagt zu mühsam war Lösungen im Internet zu suchen, da auch das Löschen des Icon Caches nichts gebracht hat.(ich gehe immer in die einzelnen ordner verzcihnisse und aktiviere da die .exe´s  -.-) Ich weiß nicht mehr wann und wie genau das passiert ist aber das ist ungalublich nervig -.-

hier ein bild von meinem Desk:

http://img237.imageshack.us/i/desktopjf.jpg/http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8202/desktopjf.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Juli 2010)

ganz klar, du hast das anscheinend irgendwann mal mitm editor/wordpad aufgemacht und seitdem hat windows es so gespeichert.


----------



## HardwareCholeriker (25. Juli 2010)

nene ich mein das war nen anderes Programm, das ändert sich irgendwie ziemlich oft. Aber die Frage ist. Wie macht man das weg?


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Juli 2010)

hmm.. wenn ein programm es verändert hat, wärs intressant ob es noch drauf is.

wenn ja, proggi suchen, deistallieren und schaun obs von alleine weggeht.

wenn nein, bin ich momentan auch überfragt, aber ich sehs mir ma an.. vl kann ich es irgendwie rekonstruieren auch ohne proggi


----------



## HardwareCholeriker (25. Juli 2010)

also ein programm fällt mir jetz nicht ein.. ich meine nur mich dunkel erinnern zu können dass ich irgendwas mit dem media player aufmachen wollte und dann kam " wollen sie blabla immer mit .iso oder.ico oder wahtever öffnen."


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

Meinst du nur die Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop?
Dann alle mit rechts anklicken und das Icon neu setzen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (25. Juli 2010)

Hier mit TuneUp Utilities 2010 - Download kann man alle Icons ändern und reparieren lassen, wen das nicht Abhilfe Schaft Windows neu installieren


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

Win 7 hat oft ein Problem mit den aktualisieren der Icons,
lösch einfach nur die Datei       IconCache.db 
neu booten dann aktualisieren Windows von selber Neu,
IconCache.db  ist nur die Datein wo Windows seinen Icon Cacht,
das mit dem installieren dem  Demo Programme Tuneup   (15 Tage kostenlos Testen, danach zahlen ) ist absoluter Unsinn ,
gibt bessere Free Programme als so was


----------



## Hendrix !!! (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einige Programme ausprobiert und ich kenne keines was Icons neu einliest oder Repariert
zumindest in der Beziehung Okay


----------



## Hendrix !!! (25. Juli 2010)

sorry


----------



## amdintel (25. Juli 2010)

wenn du die Datei   IconCache.db löscht  werden so zu sagen die Icons repariert
 was anderes machen diese Wunder Tools auch nicht . Windows macht  dann eine Neue Datei mit  IconCache.db  nach dem booten des PCs.


----------



## HardwareCholeriker (26. Juli 2010)

Wie genau lösch ich die .db?


----------

